# Forty Pound Mutant Jumping Spider!



## cgipson1 (May 27, 2013)

Just kidding.... but I did get some Jumper shots today! Comments welcome!

The board above the spider is a standard cedar 1" x 8" (slightly warped fenced board) to give some idea of the size of this little cutie! 



Same spider with a bit more close up and a crop...


Different jumper.. this one was almost 1/2" long... but didn't want to cooperate!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 27, 2013)

Close up for all the spider lovers out there!  lol!


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 27, 2013)

yuck. lol very cool to see but i do NOT like bugs.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 27, 2013)

frommrstomommy said:


> yuck. lol very cool to see but i do NOT like bugs.



hahaha... that's ok! You don't have to like them... just appreciate what they do for you! These guys eat about a billion mosquitos and other pests every day!


----------



## runnah (May 28, 2013)

I like the first one the best. less diffraction.


----------



## Nervine (May 28, 2013)

She is a cutie  very nice work.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 28, 2013)

runnah said:


> I like the first one the best. less diffraction.



Yep.. that whole small aperture / maximum DOF thing! lol! Hard to get these guys to hold still long enough to stack... I may have to try and figure out how to get a 60 image stack of one of these guys... might be difficult though!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 28, 2013)

Nervine said:


> She is a cutie  very nice work.



Thank you...  I love those eyes! Like a teddy bear with fangs!  lol!


----------



## greybeard (May 28, 2013)

I like #2


----------



## sm4him (May 28, 2013)

Awesome, Charlie--you know I do love your bug shots (and blame you for my own little bug habit...haha), but I gotta admit...I'm kinda glad this was NOT a 40-pound jumping spider. 

Even though it's the least "macro" of the bunch, I really love the first one, nice composition. Also--that spider kinda looks like it has eyebrows! :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (May 28, 2013)

sm4him said:


> Awesome, Charlie--you know I do love your bug shots (and blame you for my own little bug habit...haha), but I gotta admit...I'm kinda glad this was NOT a 40-pound jumping spider.
> 
> Even though it's the least "macro" of the bunch, I really love the first one, nice composition. Also--that spider kinda looks like it has eyebrows! :lmao:



Thanks Sharon! I like #1 the best also...


----------



## Photographiend (May 30, 2013)

Awwwww...  He looks so cute and cuddly.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

Photographiend said:


> Awwwww...  He looks so cute and cuddly.



Thanks! It is amazing how such a voracious and deadly predator (thankfully, a very small one)  can be perceived as cute due to those big, beautiful eyes, isn't it!  lol!


----------



## Photographiend (May 30, 2013)

Indeed. That second one looks like he is doing the puppy dog eyes with the "I am sorry I ate the cat, you still love me right?" expression.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 30, 2013)

Try petting her she my like a back scratch.Good spidy shots.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Try petting her she my like a back scratch.Good spidy shots.



Thanks, Shadow! I have had them jump on me, and ride around with me for a little while. They are pretty mellow typically... a few have even crawled onto a finger that I presented to them. Haven't been bitten so far, lol!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 30, 2013)

Your brave, I would have died.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 30, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> Your brave, I would have died.



naah.. they tickle!


----------



## TJNY (Jun 16, 2013)

Love those little critters!  They are the "cutest" spider variety there is!  Nicely done.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2013)

TJNY said:


> Love those little critters!  They are the "cutest" spider variety there is!  Nicely done.



Thank you... and yes, I think they are cute! lol!


----------



## tirediron (Jun 16, 2013)

Dang... must be a <female dog> trying to put contacts in!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 16, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Dang... must be a <female dog> trying to put contacts in!



Imagine having 8 contacts in 4 different sizes... ouch!


----------



## Rosy (Jun 16, 2013)

AWESOME Charlie...

BUT NO MORE CROPPING - you're gonna make me tap into my kids' college fund and go get that D800


----------

